
The impact of sleep on eyewitness identifications - hhs
https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rsos.170501
======
Sam_Odio
Interesting thesis, but...

> The prediction that participants in the sleep condition would have greater
> discriminability compared to participants in the wake condition was not
> supported. There were also no differences in reliability.

~~~
bikeshaving
Society’s treatment of alternate hypotheses as somehow more interesting or
sensational than null hypotheses leads to bad science. I think it’s
interesting that sleep doesn’t seem to have an effect on eyewitness
identifications.

------
gaahrdner
Reminds me of the impact of lunch, on parole judgements:
[https://www.wired.com/2011/04/judges-mental-
fatigue/](https://www.wired.com/2011/04/judges-mental-fatigue/)

